# Mon top 3 des jeux iphones



## s1ckr (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vous fais part de mon top 3 des meilleurs jeu iphone pour moi:
1- AvoidMePro
C'est un nouveau dans lequel les graphics donnent envie de jouer avec beaucoup de fonctionnalité tel que les défis et les meilleurs temps etc...
Voici un très bon jeu vous pouvez le télécharger il est sur l'AppStore à 0,79

2- HOP
Je trouve ce jeu bien car doodle jump est bien , papi jump aussi mais je trouve qu'un nouveau jeu du même style change un peu avec de beau graphic .
Il est aussi disponible sur l'AppStore gratuit ainsi que payant

3- Doodle Jump
Donc comme le dit la description ce jeu comporte des addictions (à jouer avec modération:rateau .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2012)

Pffff. 

1. AngryBirds. 
2. AngryBirds, Seasons.
3. AngryBirds, Space.

Tiens, je vais même mettre mon top 4. 

4. Angry Birds, Rio.


----------



## nikomimi (20 Avril 2012)

'Spece de fanboy va


----------

